# "New Nautilus Lighting Kit"



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

From VoodooFX the new "Nautilus Lighting Kit". Fits the new nautilus model kit from Pegasus Hobbies, comes with everthing you need to light this model.

Circuit Board, Resistors, 9 Volt Snap, Leds, Shrink Tubing, Hook Up Wire, Instructions with Circuit Board Diagram.

www.voodoofx.com/news.htm

$29.99 + Shipping

Thanks for looking!


----------



## paulschapman (Jun 16, 2013)

that is showing a headline that all international shipments have been suspended! Anyone know a recommended lighting kit available in the UK.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

You can order the kits at www.culttvman.com . They will ship International orders.


----------



## paulschapman (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks - got a link to the page - I'm getting cannot be found - brain must be on go slow it being a Sunday evening.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

The link to Randy's page works fine for me. www.voodoofx.com/news.htm 

It doesn't appear to be up on Cult's site yet.


----------



## Lungfish (Aug 1, 2009)

Got mine today in the mail Thanks Randy for the quick shipping and Great light kit now I have to find time to build the model.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Does the kit allow for Paul's wheel house photo etch?


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Should not be a problem...


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Looks great Randy.

Question: Is the battery housed inside the model or underneath the base?


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Hi Rob, The battery is housed under the base, I built a small display box and mounted it in the box... Makes easy access to battery and on / off switch...


----------



## paulschapman (Jun 16, 2013)

fxshop said:


> Hi Rob, The battery is housed under the base, I built a small display box and mounted it in the box... Makes easy access to battery and on / off switch...


How are you hiding the wires - I was thinking of putting them through the tentacles - but that looks solid.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

I used one pair of power wires coming out the bottom and painted to look like a tentacle. It blends right in and looks like part of the display.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Back instock at http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Nautilus-Light-kit-from-VoodooFX_p_2642.html Order your model kit and lighitng package today...:thumbsup:


----------

